# Stanley #2C plane - Rare/Authentic? Value?



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been on a tear lately finding planes. I think it's their shape and construction that lures me in. Anyways, I came across this Stanley 2C made in England.

The handle and tote concern me (no finish on it). Is that right?

Also, is this really rare and what would you pay for such a plane? Thanks. You guys have helped me lots over the last few weeks in my new addiction to hand planes.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

The 2c planes are pretty rare. It is of a more modern vintage, the yoke and lever cap indicate that to me. I am not sure if being made in england hurts or helps the value. Could be worth a couple hundred bucks or more, but i am no expert, good find none the less.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Um, the tag says #2c, the number on the front of the plane looks like a 3 to me. The other thing that makes me say #3 is that there is so much room between the tote and the iron. #2 planes are really tiny. About the lowest end of usable. About the only thing a #1 is good for is a child or sales sample.

(I do have a #2C  )

Note the crack in one cheek Oh well. Someday I might get it brazed but it has been fine for years with the superglue I stabilized it with. For scale, it is sitting on an 8" jointer. My batteries on my camera died but the last picture would have shown it to be about the same length as my modern Stanley block plane.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I would say its worth somewhere's between $100 - $150. I personaly wouldn't go much over $100 if that much, but that's because i like the made in USA Stanley's better.

I don't like the kidney shaped hole, the chrome cap, or the steel adjuster, but its a #2.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

One more thing about pricing.

You can't judge anything when you are dealing with collectors. Catch on at the right time and they will spend absolutely stupid amounts of money if they have the chance to get that "one rare find to finish their collection". Last time I looked at a price guide, the #2C was listed for like $350-$450 but that was for minty fresh. A beater like mine would probably fetch on the order of $200 if I were inclined to part with it. I paid $30 or so at a flea market. I would have kept walking at $50.

Unless you have really petite hands, it is merely a curiosity.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with David. Is that really a "2" in front of the knob?


----------



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes you have a #3 there, not a #2. In that condition, and that vintage, it's not worth more than about $30. Sorry friend.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I want to say it did say 2 on the front, but looking at the pics I'm going to have to agree with a few of the others that it does, in fact, look like it says 3. I was looking at about 8 planes at the time and really should have paid more attention.

I was already back on the road before thinking to myself, "Did I even bother to verify if the tag was correct?"

I'll probably check it one last time tomorrow before I decide whether to walk on it or pick it up. If it is a 3C, what is that worth?

The asking price is $75 right now. I don't think I can talk them down much more.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think it is close to 35 dollars restored in that condition Id go 20 bucks tops for and English made plane


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Sometimes you have to just walk away. Nothing worse than some antique store proprietor that has looked at a price guide that showed a plane listed for $500 and decided every single plane in existence should be listed at that price regardless of condition. Nothing you can say to convince them that they are not realistic. If you say anything about it, you get labeled a low-balling predator.

You have to decide if you are a collector or a user. If a collector, you need to do a lot of studying to see what differences make the high dollar planes. If looking for a user, it is simple. If you can pick up a new L-N #2 for $250, anything beyond that is insane. The only reason you would want a #2 as a user is if you were picking one up for someone with really small hands. Even then, a $30 block plane is the same size, easier to adjust, and works just as well (or better).


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I agree with everything so far. If its a #2 and nothing is broken or cracked, I'd pay the $75, assuming I was in the market for a #2. If its a #3, I probably wouldn't go much beyond $15.

I have a #2 I paid $28 but one side has a huge chunk missing. I do use it once in a while, but agree if I didn't have it, a good block plane would work just as well.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Once again, thanks for the help everyone. I didn't get a chance to check it out yesterday, but hopefully later today I run by and check it before I roll out of town.

I usually don't mind telling people they are being unrealistic on prices. If it doesn't help me, maybe it'll help the next guy. I mean, what do I have to lose by telling them that (as long as I'm not being rude about it)?

I'll post up a few more shots and let you know if I pick it up.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, it was a 3C unfortunately. I left a message for the seller (drops off his stuff at an antique shop) to let me know what planes he has.

He had another plane marked wrong as well (said #4 and it was actually a #6).

I'm hoping some dishonest person didn't come in and switch tags and take his #2 and a few other planes in the process (you know… take the #5 tag and place it on the #2 plane… fairly simple since the tags just hang on with string).


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like a 3 to me. Not a very desirable one either, sad to say.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

It says #3 on the toe if you blow it up and look at the front.

Arlin


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

last year, I bought from an antique shop a Sweet heart #3 in very good condition for $10.00


----------

